# Aisc manual- do I really need it?



## IwantthatPE (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi! I'm not taking the structural depth, but I am wondering if I should purchase or rent the aisc steel manual for the structures portion on the breadth?


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Aug 21, 2017)

IwantthatPE said:


> Hi! I'm not taking the structural depth, but I am wondering if I should purchase or rent the aisc steel manual for the structures portion on the breadth?


The AISC construction manual is for depth. The helpful tables on it that will serve you, or save you, in the occasional problem you can get from the NDS manual (wood). They are not the same, and the continuous span tables I don't think are as good, but I doubt you will need that for the morning. If you go to the NDS site you can download the tables for free I believe. Otherwise, get them from the appendix in an old or recent CERM. I can't think of what else you would want it for in the morning. Hopefully someone else chimes in here.


----------



## nmaevh (Aug 21, 2017)

I borrowed one and didn't end up using it.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 21, 2017)

IwantthatPE said:


> Hi! I'm not taking the structural depth, but I am wondering if I should purchase or rent the aisc steel manual for the structures portion on the breadth?


You will not use any codes in the AM.


----------



## StandardPractice (Aug 22, 2017)

NO the AISC manual is not needed in morning, but find a way to download shear moment diagram tables as that will help visualize concepts and loading questions that may be asked in the morning.


----------



## IwantthatPE (Aug 22, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> The AISC construction manual is for depth. The helpful tables on it that will serve you, or save you, in the occasional problem you can get from the NDS manual (wood). They are not the same, and the continuous span tables I don't think are as good, but I doubt you will need that for the morning. If you go to the NDS site you can download the tables for free I believe. Otherwise, get them from the appendix in an old or recent CERM. I can't think of what else you would want it for in the morning. Hopefully someone else chimes in here.


----------



## IwantthatPE (Aug 22, 2017)

Great thank you all!


----------

